# iPad bloqué a la charge et à la synchronisation



## khes (28 Décembre 2010)

bonjour à tous, 
voila mon problème,

mon ipad 64 GO wifi ne  chargeait plus ni par secteur ni par usb et ne voulait plus  synchroniser, je l ai laissé branché toute la nuit sur le secteur la  batteire est passée de 3 à 16%! 
ce matin tout essayé , mode DFU  plusieurs fois rien n est reconnu , redémarrage forcé etc ! j ai essayé  le chargeur ipad de mon frere, différents cables etc. 

de passage  a paris j voulais donc l emmener à un apple store, mais le souci est  que mon appareil est jailbreaké!
j ai cependant eu le temps ce matin  avant que la batterie ne lache de réinitialiser tous les réglages et  effacer le contenu de l ipad, 
depuis le ipad est sur batteire  secteur, affichant tantot une pomme, tantot un signe de recharge, la  réinstallation doit bouffer plus de batterie qu elle n en récupére, et  donc il doit s éteindre

plusieurs questions: est ce que cela a  suffi à déjailbreaker l appareil et ne laisser aucune traces afin que je  me rende a l apple store?
avez  vous une idée de l origine du  probleme? je n ai rien fait de spécial avec ces derniers jours , pas d  installations particulieres  pas de chute bref rien pouvant causer la  mort de la prise dock!

merci de l aide que vous pourrez m  apporter


----------

